
William Goldman, Screenwriting Star and Hollywood Skeptic, Dies at 87 - jweir
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/obituaries/william-goldman-dead.html
======
_Schizotypy
I scrolled through the whole article trying to figure out what a "Hollywood
skeptic" is. Was he just a skeptical person living in Hollywood? Was he
skeptical that Hollywood exists? Unclear

